# HS 720 questions



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

I went back and forth on 2 stage ,single stage, and I am looking to upgrade from my toro powerlite to a Honda HS 720. The toro has been pretty good, had to install rebuilt carb two years ago, and tackles most storms, but struggles with the wet deeper snow storms. 

Most of my power equipment and both cars are Honda, ATV Honda etc. I have real good history with Honda powered anything.

Questions I have is how easy is it for the wife to use, and do you really need the electric start. If I'm out plowing, she usually takes care of the two car 55 ft flat driveway, and walkway. Biggest complaint for her is the long pull start of the Toro powerlite and really having to muscle the wet deeper snow storms.

I rather not make the unit heavier then I need, but really need conformation on how difficult it is to start manually. From all the reviews I have read, it is much easier, and most times starts on first pull. Do you really need electric start?

From what I can see the lowest pricing for the HS720AA seems to be at the $649. Im guessing thats about the best you can do this time of the season, and seems to be competively priced next to the Toro 721 series. Looked at Toro powermasters as well and was real close to going that route, but think the Honda is the better choice for my situation. Need to pull the trigger in the next day or so, I see supplies dwindling quickly. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

tbl01 said:


> Questions I have is how easy is it for the wife to use, and do you really need the electric start.


The HS720 is a simple and easy-to-operate bit of kit. While technically not self-propelled, it will 'pull' itself through snow via the paddles action. 

The engine is nearly identical to the one fitted to Honda HRX mowers (190cc) and is absolutely easy to start. That said, I've had a few disabled customers who simply can't pull a cord, no matter how smooth or effortless it might be. For them, the e. start is a must. 

Other able-bodied customers report the electric start works fine, but compared to the hassle of fiding, connecting, and then removal and storage of a suitable extension cords is much more effort than reaching to to set the choke and pull the starter handle. Of this group, many who've owned (the older electric start HS520 model) report back it was unnecessary to pay the $100 upgrade to get it. Inspired by Mr. Edward Lear then:
."Pull or 'lectric?"_ the shopper did ponder_
"For a hundred bucks more?"_ he continued to wonder_
_—Rig a cord for self-crank_
_—Or just reach down and yank_
_Either way would not be a blunder_​


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Skip the electric start as Robert said, corded electric starters on Hondas are more of an ornament then anything else, I think I used mine once and that was just to see if the thing worked.


----------



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful info. I was thinking the same thing, but wanted to hear first hand from some seasoned users.

Onward we go.


----------



## Kilty (Nov 25, 2012)

tbl01 said:


> I went back and forth on 2 stage ,single stage, and I am looking to upgrade from my toro powerlite to a Honda HS 720. The toro has been pretty good, had to install rebuilt carb two years ago, and tackles most storms, but struggles with the wet deeper snow storms.
> 
> Most of my power equipment and both cars are Honda, ATV Honda etc. I have real good history with Honda powered anything.
> 
> ...


I have the HS720 AM model, in my humble opinion you absolutely do not need the elecrtic start option, even if your wife is petite. The snowblower is actually noticeably easier to pull start than my walk behind lawnmower (b/c on the 720 you aren't pulling the starter rope with the auger engaged. My lawnmower blade needs to be engaged to pull start). Your wife shouldn't have any issues operating the snowblower on a flat driveway. Where it gets tricky is if your driveway is sloped (like mine). The engine is surprisingly powerful; I've had it out in a good 10" of new england snow on a few of occasions and it has yet to bog down, even on the EOD stuff. It'll spit out a solid stream of snow 20+'. I've even used it in slush and it hasn't clogged. 

I'm generally very happy with my purchase. My only real complaints are: 1. the black sheet metal sides of the auger housing are very flimsy (a minor bump on a curb bent one of mine. Easy enough to bend back but disappointing), and 2. the chute direction handle is too long (extends beyond the width of the blower body); you won't have this issue with the AS.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Kilty said:


> I have the HS720 AM model...
> 
> 2. the chute direction handle is too long (extends beyond the width of the blower body); you won't have this issue with the AS.


Honda offers a 'shorty' chute, which has a shorter handle (-7 inches) that does not extend beyond the sides of the unit. It is Honda Part number *76320-V10-800.
*









Google the number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: 

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## tbl01 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well I received the unit today, looks great and excited to see what it can do, but the big question to me is, this thing vibrates way too much. So much so that it appears it will make my hands numb. I will have need to check the torque on the bolts tomorrow since my torque wrench I have does not go as low as required. Hopefully its that simple. 

The auger clutch lever rests on the sides of the handle bar, and has worn the paint of the handle where it rests against it( down near connection point/pivot. ) I'm guessing that is not designed this way? It looks like its not centered and has play to move, but don't want to force it too much.

Another issue is the lower left cover is bulged out and not flush, and the two bolts securing this side are white in the center/or scratched to a bare steel and are look different then all the other bolts. This looks be a QC issue, It was dark when I got home, so the light I was using was not the best regarding the bolts. 

Chute controls: A little stiff, but perfectly fine, but I think a little additional lube like others have mentioned will make is perfect. The "Chute guide control" is the stiffer of the two.

Starting: Cats meow. You guys nailed it. My wife will have no problems pull starting the snowblower. I couldn't believe how little effort was required to start. They should all be that easy!!

Louder then I thought, but it was late and really quiet in the neighborhood, so I need more time to make a better judgement.

I will check back once I have a little more time to go over it, check the torque on the handle bars, and go over it in more detail.

Little disappointed that I am having what appears to be QC issues. Hopefully my concerns can be addressed.


----------

